# More New Florida Regs



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got it renewed for free. The online mechanism is right there in blue.

Gooutdoorsflorida.com same site you get your other stuff.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

On-line didn't work for retirees yesterday. Got it by phone today. 10 to 1 you'll have to pay for this next year.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Its been free for as long as I can remember, they are just expanding the program for additional data collection. Desantis just salvaged a big part of the water quality and environmental programs, try the glass is half full side for a bit.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I guess I'm missing something. What does this have to do with data collection?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Frank Ucci said:


> I guess I'm missing something. What does this have to do with data collection?











They want a better idea of how many are fish for reef fish because stuff like this. Problem is, stuff like this is being done by charter boats daily and only the captain needs the licenses! In other words, the data will be way off!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I thought shots like that were only in sport-fishing history books, but apparently not. And charter captains wonder why there is increased regulation and smaller profit margins?

Wonder if any studies have ever been done on how many catches like this end up with freezer burn and are thrown away.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Zika said:


> I thought shots like that were only in sport-fishing history books, but apparently not. And charter captains wonder why there is increased regulation and smaller profit margins?
> 
> Wonder if any studies have ever been done on how many catches like this end up with freezer burn and are thrown away.


I can tell ya capt’, If ya go on instagram it is sickening how many are doing this 6days a week! Take a 6pack out and limit them all out on multiple species. 

Hat’s off for their hard work, but it’s not as hard to limit out as it is to educate on why you don’t need to limit out! These meat haul so called guides are putting a bigger hurt on the resource than the old mullet fishing gill netters ever did! Take a look for yourself please!!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> but it’s not as hard to limit out as it is to educate on why you don’t need to limit out!


Too many Yankee tourists coming down here with the "catch a limit" mentality IMHO.

Every time someone asks "what is that?", "can you keep it?", "is it good to eat?" around here its a snowbird or transplant from up north. And when I talk to co-workers from northern states they look at me like I have three heads when I explain that I release fish about 95% of the time. They just honestly don't understand the concept.

That said...I think meat hauling for inshore species is WAY worse than meat hauling offshore.

If I go offshore, its for groceries.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

crboggs said:


> Too many Yankee tourists coming down here with the "catch a limit" mentality IMHO.
> 
> Every time someone asks "what is that?", "can you keep it?", "is it good to eat?" around here its a snowbird or transplant from up north. And when I talk to co-workers from northern states they look at me like I have three heads when I explain that I release fish about 95% of the time. They just honestly don't understand the concept.
> 
> ...


Hell, I’m all for keeping fish! Just not the science that fwc uses for their regs. I also feel that the meat haulin’ head boat guys should have a vessel limit imposed like a private not for hire guy that takes his family out for the day! There’s really no difference.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Hell, I’m all for keeping fish! Just not the science that fwc uses for their regs. I also feel that the meat haulin’ head boat guys should have a vessel limit imposed like a private not for hire guy that takes his family out for the day! There’s really no difference.


Ok, there is a difference... the private guy doesn’t bring in tourists and boost local economies at the expense of the resource. Those yanks you speak of have decimated their’s!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I-m a Yank. I fly fish and occasionally spin. I practice catch and release. I have kept a fish occasionally but not often. I watch an awful lot of Florida residents "meat fish." same as I do in Maine. I watch charter boats slaughter tarpon in Boca Pass. I am glad people on this site practice catch and release.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 144254
> 
> They want a better idea of how many are fish for reef fish because stuff like this. Problem is, stuff like this is being done by charter boats daily and only the captain needs the licenses! In other words, the data will be way off!


thats pretty disgusting. I see the their boats all the time when I'm running the river. they ignore the speed limit more than I do.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> thats pretty disgusting. I see the their boats all the time when I'm running the river. they ignore the speed limit more than I do.


Your a local, this particular runs a million dollar freeman, a young 20, and a mud boat! Kid is like 30 years old +/-! Happy he’s done well for himself. Just wish he could see it isn’t gonna last at his pace!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Amazin - as if over build wouldn't have consequences.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

EdK13 said:


> Amazin - as if over build wouldn't have consequences.


Yeah, that had nothing to do with it either.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> Your a local, this particular runs a million dollar freeman, a young 20, and a mud boat! Kid is like 30 years old +/-! Happy he’s done well for himself. Just wish he could see it isn’t gonna last at his pace!


Bet it is daddy's money. Daddy bought his kid a job.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Bet it is daddy's money. Daddy bought his kid a job.


Most likely, don’t want to take credit away from him though as he does “work” his but off and has built a successful business. I just wish he’d respect the resource more!


----------

